# Qmail trouble, Smtp will not accept any mail

## Ossymoon

Good afternoon everyone. I have been having a serious pain trying to get a qmail server with smtp auth up and running.

For the moment, I need to deploy a temporary solution, untill my client decided what they want to do for mail on a permient type basis.

I have been trying to get the server working before I deploy it, and everything seems to be working accept sending out mail.

From webmail I get Requested action not taken: mailbox name not allowed Server replied: 553 sorry, your envelope sender domain must exist (#5.7.1)

I see this in qmail-smtpd current log 

```

@40000000436b98e013b1214c qmail-smtpd: invalid envelope sender: <postmaster@domain.org> at 127.0.0.1

@40000000436b98e105172f3c qmail-smtpd: invalid envelope sender: <postmaster@domain.org> at 127.0.0.1

@40000000436b9b1c0a3161f4 qmail-smtpd: invalid envelope sender: <postmaster@domain.org> at 127.0.0.1

```

*Note I changed my domain from my listed to domain TO domain for security*

When I try from a LAN host to send out using SMTP (auth) it just keeps asking for my password and nothing shows in the log.

Important config files

/etc/tcprules.d/tcp.qmail-smtp

```

127.0.0.1:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD=""

:allow

192.168.100.18:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD=""

```

/var/qmail/control/conf-smtpd        

```

QMAIL_SMTP_AUTHHOST=$(<${QMAIL_CONTROLDIR}/me)

[ -z "${QMAIL_SMTP_POST}" ] && QMAIL_SMTP_POST=/bin/true

QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD="/var/vpopmail/bin/vchkpw"

QMAIL_SMTP_POST="${QMAIL_SMTP_AUTHHOST} ${QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD} ${QMAIL_SMTP_POST}"

```

I am using qmail-1.03-r16   vpopmail 5.4.10 net-mail/courier-imap-4.0.1 and mysql 5.0.15

I can check my pop3 all day long, but since I can send it anything, I have no idea if it works. Please let me know if you need additonal config files.

Ossymoon

----------

## dang

I hit the same problem.  I don't have a real solution, but my temporary solution was to go back to -r15.  It seems -r16 broke something in some unknown way.

----------

## guerro

Same problem..     :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## guerro

TROUBLE SOLVED!!!!!!!!    :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

With new version, it was make this file:

/var/qmail/control/mfcheck

with 1 value that enable this control.

Setting to 0 , control is disabled and all play lake before.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

[EDIT]

OR SIMPLY ADD A MX RECORD IN YOUR DNS ZONE CONFIGURATION FILE   :Wink: 

----------

## onegative

Hello Guerro,

The same problem is happening to me. Everything was working fine then one day one of my users called me because he could not send mail. 

I tried changing mfcheck to 0 and my tests worked but my users are still complaining about mail not getting out. 

I had no idea about what is mfcheck so I looked around for documentation. It made me learn a bit about qmail. I don't want to turn mfcheck off so I took a look at my dns configuration. I do have a mx record for my domain so I don't know why it causes problems. 

Could you be more explicit about how you solve the issue?

Thanks,

o-neg

----------

## newtonian

I've got the same problem after upgrade to 1.03-r16.

setting mfcheck to 0 got rid of the error message that my java apps were

spitting out when they tried to send email from an email address not on this machine.

But still the mail is not being sent, when from address domain is not on the local machine.

----------

## onegative

It has been a while since I worked with qmail. 

newtonian, it looks like you server will not relay emails. Maybe your configuration is missing something? In the relay configuration do you accept relaying for authenticated users?

o-neg

----------

## newtonian

 *onegative wrote:*   

> It has been a while since I worked with qmail. 
> 
> newtonian, it looks like you server will not relay emails. Maybe your configuration is missing something? In the relay configuration do you accept relaying for authenticated users?
> 
> o-neg

 

It relayed fine until upgrade.  I'm sure it's just a config file somewhere that was updated when I ran etc-update,

that is not allowing relay for local users to send email from non-registered domains.

The trick is to find out which config setting got clobbered.  :Confused: 

----------

## Crymson

Here's your problem.  With the r-16 (or greater?) releases, you need to change this line in your /var/qmail/control/conf-smtpd file:

```
QMAIL_SMTP_POST="${QMAIL_SMTP_AUTHHOST} ${QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD} ${QMAIL_SMTP_POST}"
```

to

```
QMAIL_SMTP_POST="${QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD} ${QMAIL_SMTP_POST}"
```

Then it'll be able to use SMTP.

Hope this helps.

----------

